# Just about ready to turn this baby over



## Cal-Res Coatings (Dec 2, 2014)

Have decided recently to get more of our work professionally photographed... worth every penny of the $200.00


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Cal-Res Coatings said:


> Have decided recently to get more of our work professionally photographed... worth every penny of the $200.00


 I was going to say you could have two careers.
Beautiful photographs showing off beautiful work.


:cowboy:


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Awesome work! Nice job on the painting. Did you have to stain the paneling in the bathroom? Came out pretty good. 

Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## Cal-Res Coatings (Dec 2, 2014)

Stained & 8 passes of shader

All woodwork, cabinets & paint was completed by us on site


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

can you give us products and steps
man that is some horny work!


----------



## Cal-Res Coatings (Dec 2, 2014)

All BeckerAcroma

we did the wiping stain

quite a few passes with arti shading system

two coats innovat post cat conversion varnish

sand with 320

two more coats innovat

Not what we would normally use (innovat) we've got an acid cat clear from ISF coatings that literally gives women orgasms when they run their hands over it... a well finished kitchen can do it for these "otherwise unsatisfied" ladies


----------



## jw129943 (Apr 3, 2014)

Wow. Gorgeous work!


----------

